# tocar a d'altres



## GNK

Hola, bona tarda a tots,

en el diccionari DIDAC en l'explicació del verb "tocar" apareix en el nombre 6 la frase 
"En una família, a uns els toca anar a comprar i a *d'*altres fregar els plats".

Em produeix confusió l'us de la preposició "de" (toca ... a *d'*altres). Em pregunto si la frase també fos correcte sense "de" en la forma 
"a uns els toca anar a comprar i a altres fregar els plats".

Quasi estic segur que l'us en el diccionari és correcte i només jo no l'entenc. Per això us agradaria una explicació.

Gràcies per endevant


----------



## ACQM

La frase que tu proposes també és correcta, no veig perquè no ho hauria de ser. Ara bé, normalment diem "a uns i a d'altres" amb qualsevol verb. També "per uns i per d'altres", "sense uns i sense d'altres", etc..


----------



## Agró

Entre els nombrosos usos de la preposició "de" (tret del diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia):
 *10* _1 _ Expressa relacions de caràcter partitiu. _Una terça de carn. És l'únic de la família que té cotxe. Tres d'ells. Qualsevol dels teus amics. No té gens de paciència. Què hi ha de nou? _ 
 _2 _ Introdueix l'adjectiu que fa referència a un substantiu no expressat en l'oració, on és representat pel pronom _en _quan fa de complement directe o de subjecte i no hi ha el·lipsi del verb, o determinat per mots que expressen quantitat, selecció, etc. _El vi blanc s'ha acabat, però encara en resta de negre. Si aquestes camises no t'agraden, compra-te'n d'altres. Té dues corbates blaves i moltes de vermelles. _ 
 _3 _ Introdueix el segon terme de les construccions de superlatiu relatiu i, en determinats casos, de les de comparatiu de superioritat o d'inferioritat. _El més valent de la colla. El pitjor de tots. Menys de tretze. _ 
 _4 _ Introdueix l'adjectiu o l'adverbi modificat per un _com _emprat com a adverbi de grau. _No podeu pas imaginar-vos com és de bell. _ 
 _5 _ Denota substitució. _Si jo fos d'ella me n'aniria. _


----------



## GNK

Gràcies per les vostres respostes.

Agró, és difícil veure directament la relació entre les exemples que conté el apartat 10 del diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia i la frase que jo he posat. Em sembla que les construccions no encaixen exactament, però és clar que no n'estic segur.

L'exemple més semblant del diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia em pareix que és aquest, encara que queda una diferència: "10.2: Si aquestes camises no t'agraden, compra-te'*n d'altres*.".
DIDAC: "En una família, a uns els toca anar a comprar i a *d'altres* fregar els plats".


Mentrestant en el diccionari DIDAC en l'entrada de "altre" he trobat la següent explicació per una de les seves accepcions:
*1* Aquesta paraula s'usa per a indicar que no és la mateixa persona ... *Sempre porta al davant* un, el o *de*: ...

Potser que aquesta és la regla perquè en ACQM diu que normalment es diu així.


----------



## MALLUS

GNK said:


> Gràcies per les vostres respostes.
> 
> Agró, és difícil veure directament la relació entre les exemples que conté el apartat 10 del diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia i la frase que jo he posat. Em sembla que les construccions no encaixen exactament, però és clar que no n'estic segur.
> 
> L'exemple més semblant del diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia em pareix que és aquest, encara que queda una diferència: "10.2: Si aquestes camises no t'agraden, compra-te'*n d'altres*.".
> DIDAC: "En una família, a uns els toca anar a comprar i a *d'altres* fregar els plats".
> 
> 
> Mentrestant en el diccionari DIDAC en l'entrada de "altre" he trobat la següent explicació per una de les seves accepcions:
> *1* Aquesta paraula s'usa per a indicar que no és la mateixa persona ... *Sempre porta al davant* un, el o *de*: ...
> 
> Potser que aquesta és la regla perquè en ACQM diu que normalment es diu així.



Exactament: sempre cal posar un element abans del segon "altre". 

Exemples:

Es miraven l'un a l'altre.
Si no t'agrada aquesta camisa, posa-te'n una altra.
Si no t'agraden aquestes sabates,* en tinc d'altres.*

No posaria la mà al foc, però diria que l'ús de la preposició "de" és com una mena d'_article partitiu_ (semblant al francès). Així doncs, en la darrera frase:
_
Si ne te plaîent pas ces chaussures, *j'en ai d'autres.*_


----------



## gvergara

No he comprès gaire bé... En quines de les oracions següents es pot ometre la preposició _de_?

_No solament els meus amics van venir a visitar-me; *d'altres *persones han vingut a visitar-me també._
_Només alguns dels seus companys de feina van anar a visitar-la; *d'altres *li van trucar._

Gràcies


----------



## olaszinho

_Si ne te plaîent pas ces chaussures, j'en ai d'autres._

_*jo diria en francès: *si ces chaussures ne te plaisent pas, j'en ai d'autres.* En tot cas, sóc italià i podria equivocar-me.*_


----------



## Jay Lang

GNK said:


> Hola, bona tarda a tots,
> 
> en el diccionari DIDAC en l'explicació del verb "tocar"* apareix en el nombre 6 la frase*
> "En una família, a uns els toca anar a comprar i a *d'*altres fregar els plats".


GNK,


A part de tot el que s'ha dit sobre el “d'” només volia fer-te una puntualització sobre la paraula “nombre”.
Nombre és únicament sinònim de quantitat:
“Hi havia un nombre molt elevat de cotxes a la carretera”
“No sé el nombre de vegades que he repetit el mateix”

Quan ens referim al cardinal, hem dir número:
“Visc al número 6 del carrer major”.
“Apareix en el número 6 la frase...”

Salutacions,
Jay


----------

